# Tourist visa for child



## honey_comb (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi All,

As the Child Visa (Subclass 101) will take around 14months for my baby, I'm planning to get Visit visa for him.

Please let me know if this is possible, can I take my child on visit visa & stay in Aus while his 101visa is still under process ?
How many months can my child stay on visit visa, my spouse is working there so he can sponsor him.

Thanks in advance for helping me out !

Regds,
honey_comb


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes you can. Apply offshore as it's cheaper and at the same time apply for a long stay tourist visa for them. Long stay visas can last for 12 months but it could be granted for as little as 3 month stays meaning you would have to take the child offshore every 3 months for the 12 month duration of the visa! 

Let DIAC know those are your plans, they'd much happier with this than you applying for a tourist visa and applying onshore for the child visa. I have in fact seen a few people refused the tourist visa DIAC stating they were choosing the 'wrong pathway'. In that they should have applied for the child visa offshore. 

The conditions do state it is not meant for living in Australia but as you will already have applied for a child visa you might be ok. 

If there are job prospects for you in Australia put that as supporting evidence to show your reasons you all need to go to Australia rather than wait offshore. 

If you are successful in getting a full long stay tourist visa you would then need to take the child offshore when their visa is granted so they can validate it.


----------



## honey_comb (Jul 31, 2011)

_shel said:


> Yes you can. Apply offshore as it's cheaper and at the same time apply for a long stay tourist visa for them. Long stay visas can last for 12 months but it could be granted for as little as 3 month stays meaning you would have to take the child offshore every 3 months for the 12 month duration of the visa!
> 
> Let DIAC know those are your plans, they'd much happier with this than you applying for a tourist visa and applying onshore for the child visa. I have in fact seen a few people refused the tourist visa DIAC stating they were choosing the 'wrong pathway'. In that they should have applied for the child visa offshore.
> 
> ...


Wow.....you solved half of my problem :clap2:
Just a query, you are telling that I need to go to offshore if the child's visit visa is for 3months, can I go to Newzealand & come back and again stay in OZ for 3months.....will that be fine ?

Thanks once again _shel for clearing my doubts


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

If you get a visa which allows 3 month stays you can go anywhere, new Zealand is fine. If you want you could get back on the next flight back to Australia. It is the re-entering of Australia that 'resets' the 3 month stay on the visa.

But that depends on what visa you manage to get. Some people manage to get the long stay so you dont have to go offshore for 12 months!


----------



## SharonJ (Aug 9, 2011)

I would be checking with the New Zealand authorities in regards to going back and forth between the two countries. I have seen a couple of cases where the immigration dept do not like being the "go between" with someone immigrating to Australia and have declined even tourists visas to travellers as it sometimes appears that you may want to settle in New Zealand - even though you are wanting to settle in Australia.


----------



## honey_comb (Jul 31, 2011)

_shel said:


> If you get a visa which allows 3 month stays you can go anywhere, new Zealand is fine. If you want you could get back on the next flight back to Australia. It is the re-entering of Australia that 'resets' the 3 month stay on the visa.
> 
> But that depends on what visa you manage to get. Some people manage to get the long stay so you dont have to go offshore for 12 months!


Yeah I hope that I get 12month long stay visa for my child.......fingers crossed !

Thank you _shel


----------



## honey_comb (Jul 31, 2011)

_shel said:


> Yes you can. Apply offshore as it's cheaper and at the same time apply for a long stay tourist visa for them. Long stay visas can last for 12 months but it could be granted for as little as 3 month stays meaning you would have to take the child offshore every 3 months for the 12 month duration of the visa!
> 
> Let DIAC know those are your plans, they'd much happier with this than you applying for a tourist visa and applying onshore for the child visa. I have in fact seen a few people refused the tourist visa DIAC stating they were choosing the 'wrong pathway'. In that they should have applied for the child visa offshore.
> 
> ...



Hey _shel, what are the documents required for Tourist visa for baby ? :confused2:


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

Have you looked on the DIAC web site? The same documents that would be required for an adult plus proof you are allowed to to take the child out of your country. ETA (Visitor) (Subclass 976)


----------



## honey_comb (Jul 31, 2011)

_shel said:


> Have you looked on the DIAC web site? The same documents that would be required for an adult plus proof you are allowed to to take the child out of your country. ETA (Visitor) (Subclass 976)


Hi _shel,

What should I write in the form for following :-

- Why do you want to visit Australia ?

Thanks in advance.

Regds,
honey_comb


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

honey_comb said:


> Hi _shel,
> 
> What should I write in the form for following :-
> 
> ...


 You tell the truth from the perspective of the child. ie I want to join my parent so they can start work, activate their visa etc etc I realise I will have to leave Australia when my visa expires or when I need to validate my child visa etc etc.


----------



## Cambodia7 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Yes*

Good Luck with the child's visa. We did something similar and AFAIK we put "to visit parents" as the reason. It was approved OK. Be a bit wary of New Zealand as their visa requirements are just as bad as Australia's. We got held up with the tourist visa to NZ and instead went to Fiji where we got an automatic 30 day visa on arrival - and the High Commission in Fiji was very efficient BTW. I wish we'd thought of it sooner!!!


----------



## honey_comb (Jul 31, 2011)

*yippeeee !!*



_shel said:


> You tell the truth from the perspective of the child. ie I want to join my parent so they can start work, activate their visa etc etc I realise I will have to leave Australia when my visa expires or when I need to validate my child visa etc etc.


Hi _shel,

Got my baby's tourist visa for 12months(multiple entry)........... )

But the visa have a condition "No further stay", what is that ?

Thanks a lot for all the help, it was really informative.......started luking for air tickets now......but this seems to be a peak season, tickets r too expensive.......

Thanks once again for the guidance, this forum rocks !!

Regds,
honey_comb


----------



## Cambodia7 (Aug 9, 2011)

"No Further Stay" means that you can't apply for another visa (eg in order to extend the stay) while you're in Australia. It's a standard clause they put on people from certain countries that have historically overstayed their visas (eg Russia, India, Pakistan, all of Africa.....etc). It always seemed to me to be a bit arcane and unfair to do this as it's very expensive to leave Australia just to get a new visa and then come back again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm sorry you got the 'no further stay' This means you have to apply for the child visa in India, no big issue just apply, tell your case officer or DIAC if you dont have one before you go that you are going to Australia with them. When they are ready to issue the child visa they will email you. You then take the child offshore, anywhere you can but you might need visas again. The visa will be issued whilst offshore and you take the child back with a valid child PR visa. 

Might be too complicated or costly to do it that way, all those flights in and out of the country and applying and paying for other visas. Might be best to wait it out in India. Something you have to think about.


----------



## honey_comb (Jul 31, 2011)

Cambodia7 said:


> "No Further Stay" means that you can't apply for another visa (eg in order to extend the stay) while you're in Australia. It's a standard clause they put on people from certain countries that have historically overstayed their visas (eg Russia, India, Pakistan, all of Africa.....etc). It always seemed to me to be a bit arcane and unfair to do this as it's very expensive to leave Australia just to get a new visa and then come back again.


yeah...sob sob......its not fair at all


----------



## honey_comb (Jul 31, 2011)

_shel said:


> I'm sorry you got the 'no further stay' This means you have to apply for the child visa in India, no big issue just apply, tell your case officer or DIAC if you dont have one before you go that you are going to Australia with them. When they are ready to issue the child visa they will email you. You then take the child offshore, anywhere you can but you might need visas again. The visa will be issued whilst offshore and you take the child back with a valid child PR visa.
> 
> Might be too complicated or costly to do it that way, all those flights in and out of the country and applying and paying for other visas. Might be best to wait it out in India. Something you have to think about.


_shel I've already applied for child visa(subclass 101) but they are holding the approval till next year June so hopefully my baby will get his PR by next year before the tourist visa expires........sad part is that we'll have to go out of Aus to get the visa validated......will have to plan a holiday to Fiji or NZ 
Will not be waiting in India though as hubby is alone there & missing us already......


----------



## honey_comb (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey _shel,

One more query that is troubling my mind right now, do I need to have the return tickets for my child as he'll be travelling on Tourist visa ?

His visa is for 12months so was wondering if they still require return tickets or one-way would be fine !!

Regds,
honey comb


----------



## dasskhands (Sep 25, 2013)

honey_comb said:


> Hey _shel,
> 
> One more query that is troubling my mind right now, do I need to have the return tickets for my child as he'll be travelling on Tourist visa ?
> 
> ...



Hi honey_comb, 

This is quite an old post of yours. But I would appreciate if you can help me out as I am in same situation as yours. Can you please tell me how old was your kid when you applied for his tourist visa and did you buy an overseas health insurance for him? I am not sure if overseas health insurance is actually required for babies or not as it seems to be mandatory for senior citizens only. 

After applying for child visa 101, we want to apply for 12 month tourist visa for our new born baby. After speaking to some insurance companies, they said no insurance is available for babies less than 6 months old and after 6 months also the coverage is just for 180 days in an year.. 

Will appreciate your help. Also it would be of great help if you can let me know the list of documents you provided for his visa. 

Regards
Dasskhands


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Can we apply tourist visa for a new born child ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2014)

dasskhands said:


> Hi honey_comb,
> 
> This is quite an old post of yours. But I would appreciate if you can help me out as I am in same situation as yours. Can you please tell me how old was your kid when you applied for his tourist visa and did you buy an overseas health insurance for him? I am not sure if overseas health insurance is actually required for babies or not as it seems to be mandatory for senior citizens only.
> 
> ...


Health insurance is not mandatory but what if your child is sick? They are not entitled ti medicare.

Very likely you wont be granted a 12 month tourist vusa. It will be 12 minths but only with 3 month stays. 



ratnesh.nagori said:


> Can we apply tourist visa for a new born child ?


 Yes


----------



## dasskhands (Sep 25, 2013)

_shel said:


> Health insurance is not mandatory but what if your child is sick? They are not entitled ti medicare.
> 
> Very likely you wont be granted a 12 month tourist vusa. It will be 12 minths but only with 3 month stays.
> 
> ...


Hi _shel, 

I and my husband have PR and plan to work in Australia as soon as we reach Australia and that's the reason we want to apply for 12 months tourist visa after applying for child visa 101 so that we can work there after getting there. I have seen many posts where people do get tourist visa for 12 months for their babies. Is there any specific reason we need to mention in cover letter that can help in getting the 12 months tourist visa?

Also if you have any idea, can you suggest some health insurance companies in Australia which can provide insurance for new born babies? I have sent queries to many of them but have not received any proper reply. One of the them said that I need to buy insurance for the entire family which is turning out to be very expensive more than 2000$ per year. Moreover since we have PR we are anyways covered by mediclaim 

Regards
DassKhands


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2014)

Because Australia does not want to be responsible for people who may not get PR they issue tourist visas for tourism purposes until the person has proved they will keep to the terms of their visa and leave Australia when they should. In the last few years they have clamped down hard on this and are issuing no further stays and 3 month stays only. 

They want you to follow the correct path to PR and not try and sneak around the laws and processes they have put in place. Ie to apply offshore and wait until grant. 

It may be that you need to take insurance for the whole family or at least 1 adult to get the child covered. Look on iselect.com.au I wouldnt want my child not to be covered. A trip to A&E would set you back several thousand dollars, phoning an ambulance around $800 etc.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Hi Shel,

According to my understanding a 12 months visa with no further stay means that after 12 months, the child is not allowed to stay - however it does not have any limitation or stipulation of going offshore every 3 months?

Whereas visit visa with 3 months stay requires exactly that.... correct me if I am wrong....


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

No, whatever length the visa is for you generally have 3 month stays. Rarely would you be granted a visa that allows long stays unless the Australian sponsor is a long term resident and the applicant has visited and kept to visa conditions previously.


----------



## Priya87 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi _shel
I have the same situation, I n my husband r PR now after applying PR of my child can I apply for tourist visa. Can we apply 2 visas at the same time. Plz help


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes you can certainly go for child's visit visa after lodging Child Visa 101. 

Girl Aussie 



Priya87 said:


> Hi _shel
> I have the same situation, I n my husband r PR now after applying PR of my child can I apply for tourist visa. Can we apply 2 visas at the same time. Plz help


----------



## Priya87 (Sep 13, 2015)

Thank u girlaussie it was such a relief 
But will the tourist visa take same I.e 15 days time to be processed or it will be delayed as I have applied 101 visa


----------



## pinkysanni (Feb 24, 2015)

_shel said:


> Yes you can. Apply offshore as it's cheaper and at the same time apply for a long stay tourist visa for them. Long stay visas can last for 12 months but it could be granted for as little as 3 month stays meaning you would have to take the child offshore every 3 months for the 12 month duration of the visa!
> 
> Let DIAC know those are your plans, they'd much happier with this than you applying for a tourist visa and applying onshore for the child visa. I have in fact seen a few people refused the tourist visa DIAC stating they were choosing the 'wrong pathway'. In that they should have applied for the child visa offshore.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I was going thru this and have a question in my mind. My husband is currently in Australia and I am in India and got my dependent PR confirmed. I need to travel to AUS before October this year. We have a child who is 6 months old. My question is, can I take my child on a visit visa to Aus, without applying for his PR? Will the DIAC question this saying that I definitely need to raise a 101 visa for our child? Please help me with this.

Best Regards,
Pinky


----------

